# WRUW November 2022



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Welcome to November (better late than never)

*96B212*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh jeez I didn’t even notice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wokat95720 (2 mo ago)

Nice watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## CWL34 (Nov 23, 2019)

Need to change this crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this one to church today. This is from the permanent-never sell collection.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Bulova 96B252


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Bards (Jun 20, 2014)

Just replaced the battery in this one.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

minuteman62 said:


> View attachment 17027693
> 
> 
> View attachment 17027694
> ...


I miss your posts in the Public Forum thread.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm wearing this Bulova Minuteman to church today.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B206*


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wearing this retro styled Bulova American Clipper to church today. Wish Citizen would let them put the good movements in Bulovas...


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


>


Love the Roman numerals on that one, Russ!


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Old_Tractor said:


> Wearing this retro styled Bulova American Clipper to church today. Wish Citizen would let them put the good movements in Bulovas...
> 
> View attachment 17044464


Nice watch! Regarding the nicer movements, I see the Bulova Regatta series now offers the 9xxx Miyota automatic versions.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

nuhobby said:


> Nice watch! Regarding the nicer movements, I see the Bulova Regatta series now offers the 9xxx Miyota automatic versions.


I'll have to check those out! Thanks!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B253*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Matter of Time said:


> Welcome to November (better late than never)
> 
> *96B212*
> 
> View attachment 17006074


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Just picked this up, band was too small so I put it on a navy Nato but it really needs crocodile so I see that in the near future.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

*96B216*


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Just a Snorkel II, doing snorkely things 🐠🤿


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Surfboard LE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

96b208.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

For the last day of November....................


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------

